
Cancer cells destroyed with dinosaur extinction metal - kungfudoi
https://warwick.ac.uk/newsandevents/pressreleases/cancer_cells_destroyed/
======
DrScump
I don't see how the compound selectively limits its uptake to the cancerous
cells in the first place.

~~~
gus_massa
My guess is that when illuminated the compound is dangerous for normal and for
cancerous cell, but they plan is to put a someone to point the laser to the
cancer. This looks like a very early research.

[Also, perhaps nitpicking, all the dinosaur connection in the article is true
but totally irrelevant. The meteorite didn't kill the dinosaurs because it had
Iridium.]

